# which is the best laptop dell,lenovo,toshiba



## saurabh narula (May 14, 2006)

hi friendz..i need suggestions..as to whch is the better laptop...performance is wht i m lukin for...no show offs..
dell stands at 48000/- duo core processor..with std config..
lenovo has the same config..but it stands at 58000/-
whch one is the better deal..
if ny other deals...are there..on ny odr..brands.
u can surely..suggest..
i m lukin for duo core processors...only...

performance n value for money..r the two basic criteria..


----------



## Kniwor (May 14, 2006)

have u looked for acer stuff....  they sell good things but i heard battery might not be that sound.....

n options from HP/Compaq


----------



## mediator (May 15, 2006)

Dell is the best ! Go for dell!


----------



## techno_junkie (May 16, 2006)

Dell rocks men  ... Go for dell!


----------



## Akshay (May 16, 2006)

Dont buy acer... Go for dell.. or chk out new sys. from compaq n hp


----------



## khansdream (May 17, 2006)

Compaq/HP M2254AU with AMD Turion 64, 15" XGA TFT,DVD-RW Double Layer, 512MB ddr, 60GB on 49,000 is the best deal. 

And don't even think about Acer.


----------



## tuxfan (May 17, 2006)

Are you sure you are getting Dell Duo Core processor at 48K? Which model is it? 

Also look for RAM, screen size, MoBo, HardDisk (SATA, RPM, capacity), CD/DVD Writer, OS (XP Prof or Home), bluetooth, how many USB, LAN, Wifi, Modem, etc.

What about *battery life* and *weight*? IMO, these 2 are very imp factors.

I have read some bad reviews about Dell and Lenovo recently. Even I am out to buy a lappy with a very decent budget. But just not sure about what to take. I am slowly moving towards Sony


----------

